
An abusive alarm clock that deletes your files if you don't wake up - chx
https://youtu.be/79tOhjJGAwQ
======
badrabbit
It should apply vulnerability patches, software updates and insecure config on
your device without consent as well as expire your password so you have to
change it at next logon!

You know what would be great? An alarm that turns up the heat to the max and
alternates with lowering it to the min on your thermostat everytime you hit
snooze.

------
johnmarcus
Very Ferris Bueler style of filming. Well done.

